# Peogeot Boxer 1993 gearbox problems



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I am about to inherit my father's 1993 LHD Knaus Traveller, it is a Peugeot Boxer with 2.5L Diesel engine and has done around 95000 miles.

I took it from north to south wales on our first trip last year, and the engine seemed to run true and trusty without a hiccup, however the gearbox shows serious signs of wear, which my hubby reckons is probably not uncommon for column shift peugeots of that age!!

Reverse can be really tricky to select, and it tends to grate going into third, (think it is third, haven't driven it for a while  )

I got quite used to it after a few miles, and I'm quite happy to keep everyone waiting while I rummage around the box looking for reverse, but I don't think hubby will be quite so relaxed about it :twisted: :twisted: (he hasn't driven it yet!!)

My question is, does anyone have any idea how much it should cost to replace or refurbish the gearbox?


many thanks, Dee


----------

